# WINE (making .exe run on Ubuntu 8.10)



## GTX (Mar 29, 2009)

few days ago i installed linux ubuntu 8.10 and get used to it till now.
but still have some questions bout the WINE program i downloaded it, it works fine and when i try to run a .exe file it runs ok but with some small lags but when i reboot or shut down and enter the next day theres no prog. and i dont know what to do i can't download it all the time 
so is there any fix to this and maybe for the small lags (the bar from the top(minimize,restore down... apears and disapears)
maybe some one could do smth for me its only a 4 mb prog but i need it pretty much...


here is it :

http://darkswords.eu/files/setup_ds_1.1.9.2.exe


----------



## angelkiller (Mar 29, 2009)

Hmmmm. Its working for me. So you installed it right? You are aware of the 'Program Files' menu under 'Applications --> Wine --> Programs'?


----------



## Fox34 (Apr 16, 2009)

is it just like the shortcut is gone or icon? Cause it still could be buried somewhere in your files


----------

